# Tinc ID



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

what tinc is this?!?!?!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like a hybrid...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Apparently not, apparently its a tinc native to brazil...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well whatever it is, its pretty weird lookin.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i need it now!!! lol. that does look like it's possible to be a hybrid, but you never know


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. Was it just a randome frog they found? Maybe it was a hybrid that happened in the wild or something? It just doesn't seem like something like that is a regular morph.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone here posted an article about some new animals they found in the rainforest (I think in Brazil) and apparently that frog is not a hybrid. Pretty awesome looking frog!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

That picture was posted on here before..............do not remember what was said except brazil rings a bell.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like a Koi Galactonotus to me


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I do remember that picture from a thread a long time ago..


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

News Photos of newly discovered species in Brazil's Amazon rainforest
German discussion Schlangenforum.ch / Schlangen - Reptilien Forum / Terraristikportal - Guckt......
Some more guesting www.gifkikkers.be • Toon onderwerp - Nieuwe tinctorius
Seems the source leads to http://www.conservation.org/xp/frontlines/2006/09270601.xml but it's not working
Image by Enrico Bernard from http://www.conservation.org/Pages/default.aspx
Seems to be the project itself http://www.conservation.org/FMG/Articles/Pages/exploring_brazil_lost_world.aspx
If you ever manage to buy this specie take two for me, or even three, or even a basket!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

from my understanding of talking to a fe well known people in hte hobby is that this frog is a true morph, however being that it comes from Brazil is highly unlikely that we will see it anytime soon


----------

